# Music creation software and gizmos



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

I have music creation notions which just won't go away. Would anyone care to recommend any software or gizmos (gadgets, devices, things...). And I don't mean traditional instruments! I'm being vague because I don't know what I want till I see it. On the software front bare in mind it's a toss up which I'm least proficient in, IT nerdiness or music theory. A few years ago I used a program called eJay, but it was quite limited in scope. I've done my time being mediocre on sax, bassoon, recorders and drums but that was all a lifetime ago. After all that unhelpful rambling, over to you! :tiphat:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

As far as music notation software goes -- if you don't want to spend a lot of money and you've got a Windows system, you can get a versatile (enough) program for $50 from http://www.noteworthysoftware.com. It's good starter software.

Much more advanced (and way more expensive) is Finale or Sibelius. You can do any music you can think of with it, as long as you're willing to put in the time to learn them.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I would recommend a free program called musescore. While I am not a musician or composer, I have played around with it enough to know that its abilities vastly exceed mine. Others on this site will certainly attest to its merits.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Or if all you're interested in is notation (as the others have suggested), skip the graphical interface and go with LilyPond directly. Yes, you'll have to learn what's almost a computer programming language (if you're already familiar with programming, LilyPond's markup language is actually based on Scheme, iirc), but it's the best music engraving software available. Input files are text based, but documentation is extensive, and possibilities are limitless. And it's free/open source software (GPL).


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for these; I was more interested in being able to create the music rather than a notation tool.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

You might also want to look into http://www.cognitone.com/products/mps/intro/page.stml, as was suggested by juergen in http://www.talkclassical.com/34000-daws-score-editors-libraries.html. It sounds like that's more what you were looking for, though it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

It does...but lord that's pricey!!!!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Hmm... I wonder if I could write a Python program to interpret LilyPond input (from a command line) and provide at least some analysis services that Cognitone Synfire does...


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

I think you're searching for a DAW (Digital Audio Workstation). There are lots of them out there, some paid, some free. Do A little research and see if it's really what you're looking for. Also, don't think it's meant only for electronic music / hip-hop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

drvLock said:


> I think you're searching for a DAW (Digital Audio Workstation). There are lots of them out there, some paid, some free. Do A little research and see if it's really what you're looking for. Also, don't think it's meant only for electronic music / hip-hop.


OK thanks, never heard of them so I'll have a squint!


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

gog said:


> OK thanks, never heard of them so I'll have a squint!


A good one for Windows is Ableton Live. Cubase I always found horribly confusing.

I use FL Studio myself, partly because I started with it and am too lazy to learn something new. It has a bad reputation for being amateurish which I think is very unfair.

If you have a Mac Logic Pro is the DAW for you, I want a Mac just to get it. They're just so expensive. 

Once you have a DAW if you want to do classical compositions you can look into sample libraries such as East West Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra. This was created using it:





Disclaimer: Don't expect to be able to get it sounding that realistic though, I've no idea how he did that.

Otherwise just have fun making electronic music.


----------



## Guseyn (3 mo ago)

I've been working on unisonofficial.com for the last 2 years. You can check it out. It's quite close to Lillypond(in terms of how you create music score). But it's more accessible for average musician.


----------

